# Knicks suspend Jerome James



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

"New York Knickerbockers President of Basketball Operations Isiah Thomas announced today that center Jerome James has been suspended due to conduct detrimental to the team for an indefinite period. Yesterday, he was unprepared to practice. The matter will be handled internally, and no further comment will be made." InsideHoops.com 

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Thank you, Lord. Sloth is one of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Sucking is quite detrimental to the team.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

This signing had disaster written all over it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's going to be hard getting rid of him. Zeke has to think of something to give him the boot. What a waste of DNA, we could have done better with Kwame Brown, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> It's going to be hard getting rid of him. Zeke has to think of something to give him the boot. What a waste of DNA, we could have done better with Kwame Brown, and that's saying a lot.


Kwame was a trade,Zaza pachuila or even Hunter should have been the FA signing


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> Kwame was a trade,Zaza pachuila or even Hunter should have been the FA signing


I'm aware that Kwame was a trade, I'm making a general statement that we would have been better off with Kwame.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

How about J. James for Tim Thomas?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

So when will Isiah be suspended for "conduct detrimental" to the team?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ralaw said:


> So when will Isiah be suspended for "conduct detrimental" to the team?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Let's see....*

He drafted Frye.......drafted Lee.....drafted Nate......traded for Curry.... and makes 3, maybe 4 starters....not bad for a years work. He got Marbury, a gifted but undefined PG, and took a flyer on JC, who will be at least a good spark off the bench. So what if he took JJ? He wouldn't have if he already had Curry. That was a desperate move to get an inside presence. Qrich wasn't a bad gamble if he gets healthy, he'd be a nice player too. People have got to get over it. He took over an absolutely hopeless situation and has nearly rebuilt the team. There is a ton of talent here now, he just needs to give them time to develop. IT has been active and done both good and bad, but what GM hasn't? Check all the teams and see.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Let's see....*



alphadog said:


> He drafted Frye.......drafted Lee.....drafted Nate......traded for Curry.... and makes 3, maybe 4 starters....not bad for a years work. He got Marbury, a gifted but undefined PG, and took a flyer on JC, who will be at least a good spark off the bench. So what if he took JJ? He wouldn't have if he already had Curry. That was a desperate move to get an inside presence. Qrich wasn't a bad gamble if he gets healthy, he'd be a nice player too. People have got to get over it. He took over an absolutely hopeless situation and has nearly rebuilt the team. There is a ton of talent here now, he just needs to give them time to develop. IT has been active and done both good and bad, but what GM hasn't? Check all the teams and see.


He has a lot of individually talented players, that do not compliment each other skill wise.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Let's see....*



ralaw said:


> He has a lot of individually talented players, that do not compliment each other skill wise.


And Layden had a bunch of individually horrid players who complimented each other skill wise in a negative way because they HAD NO SKILL.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Let's see....*

Comparing any GM to Layden belittles that GM lol...so I don't know where you're going with that. It's a known fact that Isiah is a brilliant at drafting players. But when it comes to signing free agents and making trades....ehh not so brilliant. I think picking Lee at 30 was genious. Frye was an obvious pick. Nate was a good pick also. But he could've signed STEVEN HUNTER. Steven Hunter's making much less in Philly than James here. And Jerome is getting paid sitting at home and eating his ice cream.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Let's see....*



knicksfan said:


> And Layden had a bunch of individually horrid players who complimented each other skill wise in a negative way because they HAD NO SKILL.


So your trying to prove Isiah's greatness by comparing him to Layden? If so you have done nothing but proven my point. As chrisr87 said, Isiah knows how to draft talent, but he knows nothing about building a team where the players compliment each other.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Let's see....*

It's being reported that James reported to practice after celebrating a little too much on New Years. So in other words, he was either still drunk, or had a awlful pounding headache. 

As for the Layden and Zeke comparison, there isn't any they both suck. Give me Ernie Grunfeld, and Zeke as a drafting specialist.


----------

